
Show HN: “Remind to Read” button on your website - rememberlenny
http://remindto.app
======
rememberlenny
Explainer video: [https://youtu.be/HYPGbGXXzkU](https://youtu.be/HYPGbGXXzkU)

I believe that there is a missing button on most social share toolbars to send
stuff to yourself, later. I made this and want to know what you think!

This works by providing you a JavaScript file that you can put on your page.
The file looks for a predefined element class, then turns those elements into
a "Remind To Read" button.

When clicked, the button accepts an email address. After input, the button
defaults to sending the user a reminder email in 4 hours. The users can also
manually set the delay period.

The email itself is meant to be designed by the site owner. The email can be
used to promote other content, call-to-action functionality, etc. By default,
the email also contains "snooze" buttons, to trigger another delayed email.

~~~
stephengillie
This is a great idea. I use Send to Kindle for this. As I go around, I find
articles I want to read but don't have time now. So I use Send to Kindle to
send it to my Kindle. And then later I have many articles on my Kindle to
read.

~~~
rememberlenny
Glad you like the idea! I just noticed that the site is in a redirect loop. :
p

Edit: Fixed the loop

------
edent
No pricing options that I can see. Makes me think I either have to have a
conversation with a sales-weasel or that your pricing model is going to be a
pain to work with for a small site.

~~~
rememberlenny
Ah-

No sales weasel. Just me : ).

The model I was thinking was that it is free under a cap. I dont think most
people would actually hit the cap.

Should not be hard to implement for small website.

Email me and I can give better directions: rememberlenny@gmail.com

~~~
edent
I don't _want_ to email you. I just want to see some upfront pricing and then
I'll decide if it's the service for me.

I don't want to negotiate, enter into a relationship, sign up to a newsletter,
or - if I'm honest - talk to you.

Sorry for being a bit blunt - it looks like a decent service, but I can't
really be bothered waiting to see what your caps are. Just put it on the site.
Please :-)

------
Gys
Two more thoughts:

The button should be very visible at the top. Because it does not make sense
to read the article first and then find this button at the end...

If possible add a number like '243 read me laters' just like the sharing
options normally do. Maybe that is more encouraging.

And final thought: this should actually be part of the normal sharing options.
Next to the Facebook, Twitter and email ;-) buttons. Partner up with services
like 'AddThis'.

~~~
rememberlenny
I love your points.

Im bullish on making it a part of the the social buttons.

The data I've seen from working at a publication company for the past two
years is the following: Desktop users will start an article, then scroll to
the bottom before leaving; The average bounce point for users is after the
"first page; Most users dont click share buttons.

------
Gys
I understand this looking from the content provider (the website). However, I
am very curious for visitors using this: leaving your email to all websites
whenever a title seems interesting (even more incentive for click baiting ?)

I normally leave 'read later' opened in new tabs. If I still like it after a
while, I add to Pocket. Seems to me most 'structured' readers use a service
like Pocket for this.

~~~
rememberlenny
I lean toward having this work on trusted publishers.

The pocket/new tab method is good, except when you have too much stuff. There
is a breaking point for both of those systems, in that you have too many
"saved" pieces. When you get to that point, adding new pieces is meaningless.

The defined future reminder prevents this accumulation of delayed content to
happen.

~~~
Gys
> The pocket/new tab method is good, except when you have too much stuff

So your alternative is leaving your email everywhere and every time ? Hmmm.
Not my idea. Sorry. I prefer one external (general) service / solution. Like
emailing to myself, saving in a new tab or saving to pocket (if I think its
really worth to make time to read).

But still, that is just me. Curious how the general public will react. For
example, I am not much of sharing stuff that I read with everybody. If
(sometimes) I share its with argumentation to specific friends. Not very
common nowadays it seems ;-)

~~~
rememberlenny
Really good point.

This is definitely meant to serve users who have a loyal association to a
brand/blog.

I imagine it as a middle ground between email newsletter.

------
apeeyush
I built a tool
([https://github.com/apeeyush/coffee](https://github.com/apeeyush/coffee))
that takes an atom/xml feed and sends contents from it over mail periodically.
Using it to complete some feeds (interview prep, startup lectures etc.).

This might work well with "Remind to Read" if it could create an xml feed for
each user.

Hoping to receive HN community feedback on it since it is one of the few end-
to-end systems I have built completely :)

------
gnuarch
Great idea! Also check out
[https://www.wallabag.org](https://www.wallabag.org), a self hostable
application for saving web pages.

------
eob
That's really cool, and perfect for people like me who do everything in email
(as opposed to having offline reader apps)!

~~~
rememberlenny
Thats how it started! I do the same thing.

I was considering to temporarily make this a browser extension.

Do you think you would use it if it was?

------
annelibby
This looks great! I use bitly for this now, to an extent...save the link, and
then when I remember, go back and read whatever is at the top of my list from
the last little while.

I can't wait to use it -- especially if you add a "digest" function that sends
me one email at a particular time of the week, with links to everything I
saved...

------
ablation
Great idea, wish I could just try it out without booking a demo/emailing
someone/etc. That would really convince that it may even be something to pay
for. Publically visible info on the cap or a pricing tier would go a long way.

~~~
rememberlenny
Since first making this, I have put together those two things!

The pricing scale is meant to help the service pay for itself. You can see it
here: [http://remindtoread.com/pricing](http://remindtoread.com/pricing)

You can now sign up for your own account and set up.

------
nicolewhite
Cool!

There's a typo.

> RemindToRead enables seamless user expereinces from visit to return and
> beyond.

Should be: RemindToRead enables seamless user experiences from visit to return
and beyond.

~~~
rememberlenny
Thanks!

